# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  300 طالب فلسطيني بجامعات عربية وأوروبية عالقون في غزة

## حسان القضاة

أصدرت منظمات وجمعيات حقوقية عربية بياناً يطالب الحكومة المصرية، بفتح معبر رفح للسماح بمغادرة حوالي 300 طالب فلسطيني عالقين في قطاع غزة للتمكن من استئناف دراساتهم

أكثر...

----------

